#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  think about this once..

## 8688201601

about your personality

----------


## jee1.429

very good... 
well said

----------


## Praveenchary

1234567890-1234567890-

----------


## Praveenchary

Hai....................................................................

----------


## shakir_ali

I am honest and Dedicated person.
when I am Help to needy person it will give me lots of happiness.

----------

